# hey all



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm new to the forum, though I see some familiar faces from the old gofishohio forum. Fished the Mad today. It's really getting low and leaf choked. Rain would be nice. Never the less, I got a nice brown, 22"(biggest on the Mad for me this year). And I also saw a grey squirrel jump into the river and swim across(very strange).

I've got a picture, as well as some other pics of nice browns I've caught in the last few weeks, but I'm not sure how to post them. If somebody could kindly explain how to upload my pics to this site I'd appreciate it.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Matt. Glad you found us. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

hey hey, what do ya know. I figured it out.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

NICE BROWNIE !
ok, it's time for me to dust off the fly rod.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Matt!!!
Great Pic!!!! and Welcome to the Greatest site on the Web!!!
Stan


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish and pic matt.

Barry


----------



## Gotravel (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished the Mad this week. Caught a 12 and 15 brown. That right esoxhunter, you had better get that fly rod out and check those waders for leaks before it's really cold and the water speeds up. The water is slow right now so it's a little less stress on the ole back.


----------

